# Anyone considering leaving the Club?



## clipper (Nov 20, 2020)

Given that we will be unable to use our Club membership to trade into II starting Jan 2021 and DEX exchanges will require a huge amount of points for the same resort/week/unit than before (from what I can see right now anyway), is anyone considering leaving the Club and converting to a deeded week instead?  

We exchanged through II more than DRI with our DRI ownership.  In addition to our II gold membership via DRI, we also have an individual II membership which we use to trade a couple of other timeshares we own.  For our DRI ownership, we currently pay annual Club fees and resort maintenance fees.  If we gave up our Club membership, we would only have to pay our annual resort maintenance fees.  Our standard II membership will cost us the same.  I realize that exchange fees with II are higher than with DEX. 

We still have some DRI points to use up next year.  We are planning to try exchanging within DRI next year without joining DEX. 

I would appreciate any advice or comments.  Has anyone else done this before?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 21, 2020)

I have been wondering about this, too.  I think I'm going to wait a year, though.  I have a deeded week that I use for the traditional DEX, and I have two deeded weeks in The Club.  I do like being able to get units in Hawaii and Lake Tahoe via The Club.  But if I keep doing well with traditional DEX, I'll probably switch my other deeded weeks out of The Club.


----------



## clipper (Nov 22, 2020)

That's interesting....  We also have a deeded week that is not in The Club.  We ended up having 2 DRI accounts:  one in The Club and a traditional deeded week not in The Club.  I have not tried browsing DEX exchange opportunities with the traditional deeded week because it is an EOY so I don't have a unit to trade yet.

I read your comment on another thread in this forum regarding 2 Destination Exchange Programs   I checked the DEX locations available using our deeded week and they are indeed different from those I can see with our week in The Club.  This is very good to know since our exchange options are currently very limited due to COVID.  We can only travel within Canada, preferably within BC only.  So we now have a few more resorts to look out for.  

Thanks!


----------



## winger (Dec 10, 2020)

Been with the CLUB for awhile, never used II (we use II with our Marriott week a lot, though) with our deeded week.   For now, we will be staying for now since CLUB offers us decent availability.


----------

